# java moss ball



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Every time i get into petsmart i see the java moss balls close to the bettas and see that people gets them into their betta's tanks but I'm still wondering about the what are their for what function do they have and if I have java moss at my tank as part of the decoration is it has the se function I know here are experienced betta keepers so can any one answer my question please I'm looking to see if I get one but i don't know if they need different care thanks for your answers


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

A bit hard to read, but I think I got your question. Java moss ball/marimo ball function as other plants. In simple terms, it makes your water safer for fish by reducing toxins release from fish waste. In addition, it looks cool. Very hardy too. I say go for it.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Sorry well pretty much that was the question now I'm Getting one for one of my tanks and I have java moss in this one that I show in the pic the question here does this have the same function that the marina ball?


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh so you WERE talking about java moss ball literally lol. But yes, same function. However, marimo balls grow VERY slow, but I think they are hardier than java moss.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey whatsupyall I saw your post at the betta classifieds I'm currently looking for a betta to give him this nice house I've been working on unfortunately I can't post anything on the betta classifieds at this moment due to regulations I'm basically looking for a white halfmoon betta so since you're a breeder do you have one or what do you have in "stock" and btw bm3 at your post it's awesome well I hope you can help me thanks for reading


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

What I have on the classified post is basically all I have for sale currently.


----------



## Horangi (May 22, 2013)

I have a java moss ball in my tank and my betta loves it. I made it so the moss floats off the ball and my fish loves it. He likes to swim into the moss or rest on top of it. The moss ball is really easy to take care of you don't really need anything special for it either. Just make sure you have a light bulb that can grow plants. Java moss like any other plants will help yo have healthier water which means healthier fish. The java moss ball i got came with a fishing line and a weight tired to it so it will stay in one spot because it will float. I didn't want the line to get tangled around my betta so i cut it off. i don't really have a current in my tank so mine stays in one spot.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Java moss is actual moss and grows pretty fast. Marimo moss balls are a type of algae and grows very slow but it's not really moss.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well thanks orangi I'll get a moss ball for my other 5 gal tank but I need to finish a salt treatment I'm giving to my betta hey share a pic of your betta's house so I can see it

And whatsupyall I'm really looking for a white one here's today is the betta arrive day at my local petsmart so i'll take a look if I don't find what I'm looking for would be interested on buying bm3 at your post if he still available how's hid behavior is he friendly or very territorial ? could he share tank with a ghost shrimp?


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok thanks for the info peachii btw I was thinking to buy some to do a moss carpet at the bottom


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

He's active and healthy. Any male betta that is active and healthy usually is aggressive and territorial. As far as living with other tank mates, usually that should be fine as long as it's not another betta. Let me know if you want him by tonight; there is another user on this forum interested in him as well.


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

I got him I haven't decide a name on him so for the moment I just call him "blanco" that means white in spanish he's a crowntail not the halfmoon I wanted but he looks cool sorry for keeping you waiting I wish I. Can get the halfmoon you have but he won't be able to be on the 30 gallon tank because of my tetras I think they would nip his tail and weather is kind of hot for him to travel from la to tx i know you ship them the best way you can I hope he goes to a good home


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Gorgeous crowntail! See you on the forum Carlos.


----------

